# Could I accept another job Offer after the initial labor approval ?



## saharawy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello, I wonder if you can assist me please.
Currently I’m serving my notice period with a government company in Dubai till the end of FEB 2013 and didn’t cancel my visa yet.
I have received a job offer with an LLC company also in Dubai ( new company A) I have submitted my original educational certificates and they came back to me that they have received a labor approval and issued a work permit ( valid till mid-March) but wants me to cancel my current visa in order to apply for a pink visa! Which I didn’t do so far.
Now I have received another offer also from an LLC company is Dubai. This new offer is a big test of my ethics. As after I have said yes to the first company A ( I failed my ethic test :juggle: ) and I want to accept this job offer of (New company B)
My question is 
Will I have to face any legal implications if I just tell company A that I wish to work for company B and I need my original education certificates? 
I have received contradicting information that Company A will have to cancel this initial work permit request but if they didn’t can I cancel it myself.
I didn’t work for them and I didn’t transfer my visa to them yet. If you have an idea about how these issues are handled here then PLEASE HELP 
Thank you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Only the company can cancel the application. Just tell them you are very sorry, but you have changed your mind and will not be joining them and ask them to please give you back your documents. You could offer to cover any expenses incurred as a gesture of goodwill, it will not be very expensive. Your new company will not be able to make an application until the first one is cancelled.


----------



## saharawy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you so much.
In this case I know they will not like it and maybe will make my life miserable!
I don't think they really care about the expense which I will gladly cover.
Their concerns would be around the year ahead plan specially that the position was vacant for a while. I lean now towards keeping quite and live with regret.
I have another question please.
If this MOL approval is valid till mid April only do I still need company A to cancel the request?!
Or it will get automatically cancelled?!*
Thank you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As far as I am aware it will expire on its own. While it's still valid, I don't think the second company will be able to make their application. The best thing you can do to be sure is to call the MoL.


----------



## saharawy (Feb 9, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> As far as I am aware it will expire on its own. While it's still valid, I don't think the second company will be able to make their application. The best thing you can do to be sure is to call the MoL.


Conflicting information from MOL
the first person sounded really under lots of pressure he said I will be banned for 6 month then he hanged up.
The second one claimed that if Company A is not to cancel my work permit request no other company will be able to apply for a new work permit even if mine will be expired as it will be still on the system as not active! But still they must cancel this request themselves
The third person claimed that it is just the initial approval and it is temporary however the request must be canceled by company A and if not then I can file a complaint at MOL but he failed to explain what might happen after the complaint as the decision differ from case to case!!
Im just so puzzled and thought of sharing so others to avoid being in such a conflicting circle. **


----------

